# Straightening chain link fence posts



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Does the garage have an exposed foundation?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you want to bend them you can try unhooking the fabric and removing the top rail.
Then you can slide a longer piece of pipe over the fence post to give you leverage....even if it is a 10' pipe.
Tie a rope at the top and then you have a place to pull from. You will need a "spotter" to tell you when you get it plumb.
If I read this correctly it leans away from the garage? Can you get up on a ladder to pull the pipe towards you....or on the roof of the garage? 
Or perhaps use a car as a jacking point, use a 2X and a jack and move it that way?
I'm just tossing things out there. You will know what may work the best for you.


----------



## CRP (Jan 4, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Does the garage have an exposed foundation?


No exposed foundation.


----------



## CRP (Jan 4, 2021)

One thing I have considered is drilling holes in line with each post through the wooden garage walls, run a cable through each attaching it to a large piece of wood than spans several studs on the inside, then using a come along to pull each post individually toward the garage.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

CRP said:


> One thing I have considered is drilling holes in line with each post through the wooden garage walls, run a cable through each attaching it to a large piece of wood than spans several studs on the inside, then using a come along to pull each post individually toward the garage.



This is what I have done.

As stated by another, remove the wire, remove the top rails, then get a rod that fits inside the post, or a pipe that fits over the post, slide this rod/ pipe in/ over the post.

Get two Gorillas, to push the post straight. 

Gorillas = big boys. 

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CRP said:


> One thing I have considered is drilling holes in line with each post through the wooden garage walls, run a cable through each attaching it to a large piece of wood than spans several studs on the inside, then using a come along to pull each post individually toward the garage.


If the wall is bolted down and you add bracing so you don't pull the top of the wall over.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe a hydraulic pipe bender that you would slip on the vertical pipe at the bottom I don’t know if they make them this big maybe you could rent one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

